# New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed!



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

Moving from A4 Avant to A6 Avant and looking for opines, gripes praise, etc... Color is decidely Oyster Grey/Amaretto. Need real world data on air suspension, heated steering wheel, tech pkg, etc... I look forward to all replys.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Ayrtons Dad)*

I have the air. In my opinion it is a must. Best of both words, it will help too with the loads you might carry in the Avant. The problem I had with the Oyster Grey/Amaretto combo is that the headliner is black. It looks too busy color wise when you have the door open. I prefer the Dark green, dark blue, or black with the Amaretto. I would get the Tech package as well, the Nav is very useful and extremely user friendly, keyless access and go are also neat features when your hands are full of stuff. I have the wood steering wheel with the paddles so I don't have the heated wheel. I haven't missed it up here though, but you might be different. Those paddles are an absolute blast though. I'll be happy to answer any other specific questions you have....


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Juaser)*

Thanks for the reply. I too am not sure about the heated steering, I'm in NC, but thought it might be good for the wife, as you know all women are cold blooded. The car is for her, she wants White/Grey, but I want something with a little more color. Second choice on color is the Canyon Red/Beige. The car will be primarily used in conjunction with her Real Estate work and was not sure what role air suspension would play. I would love to test drive one to be sure, but our local dealer cannnot aquire an A4 Avant, let alone an A6 Avant. Any pictures you would like to share would also be a plus. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Ayrtons Dad)*

If the car is for wowing clients, stick with the amaretto. I know this may not seem like a big deal, but the black headliner makes a HUGE difference. Clients may also want to have a comfortable ride in the back. I'm not saying that the standard setup is uncomfortable, but the air suspensions standard and lift settings absorb the imperfections in the road much better. I drive around DC in mine, and its pothole city, which thanks to the air suspension I don't have to really care about. Then just flip it down to Dynamic when you get a hold of the car and go have some fun. I also have an E-class with Airmatic, and trust me, its a very comparable setup. if you can't get your hands on a A6 Avant with air to test drive, go test drive an E-class with air, it'll give you a good idea of what to expect. 
I'm not really a fan of the red (it had a slight orange tinge to it IMO), but if you like it, good luck to ya. The Beige would complement it quite well...
Once you fire up the seat heaters and have the heater running, the hands don't really care at that point, at least mine don't...Get the wood steering wheel with the paddles, you won't regret it.


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Juaser)*

I think you have been the most helpful in creating feedback to my queries. My wife once had a 300Z in the Autumn Red/Rust color and I think she is leaning towards that again. We too live in pothole city, Charlotte. One would think with our netural climates, the roads would be much better. I think the air suspension is the way to go, as far as comfort on our unruly streets. Her A4 Avant had, I say had because a Ford F250 took it away from us, and she was truly comfortable. I too am not 100% on the heated wheel idea, but women have their own way of justifying every little item. Again, thank you very much for the informative feedback.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Ayrtons Dad)*

Hi,
Sorry it's taken me so long to pipe up.








The headliner in my oyster/amaretto is the light grey - not black. I'm surprized they make a black version...
The feature I'm enjoying the most is the advanced key. Just leave it in your car, and you're set. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
EDIT: Jeez, put the keys in your pocket, not the car.










_Modified by GLI_Man at 10:19 PM 11-3-2005_


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (GLI_Man)*

Anyone have the 18 inch wheels or the auto tailgate? Does ride quality suffer with the 18s' (air suspension incl.)? What is the difficulty level of the auto tailgate?


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (GLI_Man)*

Hey GLI. The black headliner is for 2006, I'll go take pictures today and post them up this time!!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Ayrtons Dad)*

Yeah, i have the 18 inch wheels and I would say yes to that too. They ride quality does not suffer, but it changes the handling dramatically. Also, they look a LOT better than the 17's.
I think that the auto tailgate is just a button to close it, I don't really know. I've seen it but never used it. I don't have a auto tailgate on my 2006 ML cause it seemed kind of superflous, but I don't think the hatch should be THAT hard to close.....



_Modified by Juaser at 4:26 PM 11-3-2005_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Ayrtons Dad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ayrtons Dad* »_ Color is decidely Oyster Grey/Amaretto. 

The Amaretto interior is beautiful. Especially because it does not have the terrible "color matched" dash that comes with the beige interior.
I would select the Canyon Red exterior, however. Only color offered with any life to it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (Ayrtons Dad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ayrtons Dad* »_ Second choice on color is the Canyon Red/Beige. 

Remember, the beige only comes with the unattractive "color matched" dash.
The Amaretto option give you a proper black dash and is a stunner to look at.
Don't let _anyone_ discourage the Amaretto option.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: New A6 Avant-Opinions Needed! (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_The Amaretto option give you a proper black dash and is a stunner to look at. Don't let _anyone_ discourage the Amaretto option.

Someone buy that man a







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

